# pushing delta 400 to 800



## brainseatloser (May 2, 2007)

Hello! I am new here. I need an answer quickly if anyone can help me.


I am pushing 400 iso Ilford Delta 35mm film to 800iso. I need to figure out how long to develop the film for using D-76 1:1. 

My professor only told me to develop it for 25-50% longer than I would normal 400iso Delta film. But that's pretty broad so I'm looking for more specific answers. I also know it depends on the temperature of the chemicals, but still 25-50% is very broad to me. I haven't found anything on google, though maybe I just suck at searching.

Any ideas?


----------



## Davehimself (May 2, 2007)

1 to 1 is 17.5 mins at 20 degrees C


----------



## Flash Harry (May 11, 2007)

Google "The Massive dev chart" I cant remember the exact site but it'll come up with answers to all your dev times. I've just looked and it recommends multiplication factor of 1.5 which would give a 15 minute dev time, I used this for all my film processing and it was never wrong.


----------



## Torus34 (May 11, 2007)

Took me all of 1 minute to find this on the 'net.

http://www.digitaltruth.com/devchart.html

Bet you could, too.


----------



## ksmattfish (May 12, 2007)

The film manufacturer's website is always a great source of info

http://www.ilfordphoto.com/products/producttype.asp?n=3&t=Consumer+&+Professional+Films


----------

